# Can I use Carbon Copy Cloner on MAC to upgrade a Series 3 eSATA drive?



## curtispsf2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Please forgive me if this simple question has been answered. I've searched the forums, but haven't found the answer yet.

I'm a MAC user and want to upgrade my Series 3 by replacing the 250 GB internal drive with a 1 TB internal drive. If I clone the original drive using Carbon Copy Cloner to the larger drive, will I still have all my content as if nothing had changed, or will I run into "divorce" issues and all that stuff?

I can't afford any "alimony". Thanks for your help!


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Not with CC Cloner. Your Mac won't even see the Tivo drive unless you run a TiVo program built for the purpose. (Comer's java program?)


----------



## curtispsf2 (Jan 12, 2011)

netringer said:


> Not with CC Cloner. Your Mac won't even see the Tivo drive unless you run a TiVo program built for the purpose. (Comer's java program?)


Wow...thanks...I'm so used to cloning system drives using the same partitioning scheme that it never occurred to me that the source drive wouldn't be recognized!


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

I should clarify that the Mac Disk Utility will see the Tivo drive but with no OS X partitions it will only offer to delete(!) the TiVo partitions.


----------

